# List your favorite Tesla Youtube channels!



## MalloryB.

What Tesla YouTube channels do you watch/recommend? Personally I enjoy Teslanomics & Like Tesla.


----------



## JasonF

Rich Rebuilds and Bjorn Nyland. Sheeeeeeeeeeeet.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

I hear that Teslatunity guy is kinda cool 😎


----------



## JWardell

Hoo boy, quite a list...

First and foremost, Trev's official TeslaOwnersOnline channel
And of course we all love Uncle Bjorn even if he does post way too much
I most recently subscribed to the Third Row Tesla podcast, they just had an incredibly good interview with Elon
Of course own own TeslaTunity
I always enjoy Daerik's Tesla videos
I always get a laugh out of Rich Rebuild's sarcasm and fun projects
It's fun to watch what Mountain Pass Performance is up to
I watch some but not all of Ben Sullins
Two that I wish posted more behind the bolts are Green and Ingineer
I really liked some of The Tech of Tech's early Tesla videos
I used to like watching James Cooke's daily vlogs living with a Tesla in the UK back when I was waiting for mine
And of course I should shamelessly plug my own Tesla channel


----------



## SR22pilot

I'm surprised no one mentioned Zac and Jesse on Now You Know.


----------



## FogNoggin

SR22pilot said:


> I'm surprised no one mentioned Zac and Jesse on Now You Know.


Yes. Put Now You Know towards the top of your list


----------



## MalloryB.

JasonF said:


> Rich Rebuilds and Bjorn Nyland. Sheeeeeeeeeeeet.


Rich is really cool. 💪


----------



## MalloryB.

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I hear that Teslatunity guy is kinda cool 😎


Wow. 😂 I'll check him out


----------



## MalloryB.

JWardell said:


> Hoo boy, quite a list...
> 
> First and foremost, Trev's official TeslaOwnersOnline channel
> And of course we all love Uncle Bjorn even if he does post way too much
> I most recently subscribed to the Third Row Tesla podcast, they just had an incredibly good interview with Elon
> Of course own own TeslaTunity
> I always enjoy Daerik's Tesla videos
> I always get a laugh out of Rich Rebuild's sarcasm and fun projects
> It's fun to watch what Mountain Pass Performance is up to
> I watch some but not all of Ben Sullins
> Two that I wish posted more behind the bolts are Green and Ingineer
> I really liked some of The Tech of Tech's early Tesla videos
> I used to like watching James Cooke's daily vlogs living with a Tesla in the UK back when I was waiting for mine
> And of course I should shamelessly plug my own Tesla channel


Wow!! Thanks for the list! 🤩


----------



## garsh

I've updated the thread title.


----------



## Derik

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I hear that Teslatunity guy is kinda cool 😎


Idk about him. Last thing I watched was all about Tesla hot wheels. I mean come on.. if someone is going to flaunt the good stuff, maybe offer up 1 of the mulitples?

I enjoy some of i1Tesla's stuff as well.

And just throwing more votes toward TeslaOwnersOnline, DÆrik and Rich Rebuilds aka Car Guru...wait can I still say that?

And I'm just throwing these on here becuase I'm surprised no one else has done it yet.
Tesla and somewhat related SpaceX.


----------



## Gunn

I know it's not Tesla specific but Fully Charged is a great show to watch (Podcast as well).


----------



## FogNoggin

I'd also add Dirty Tesla to your list. He's really grown on me. He does a lot of interesting FSD testing.

I second the i1Tesla suggestion. He's one of the best, IMO.


----------



## MalloryB.

“What’s Inside’s” Tesla/Elon event vlogs are highly entertaining too. 😁


----------



## SR22pilot

Undecided with Matt Farrell is another good one. It isn't all Tesla but also solar and other topics.


----------



## TrevP

Why hasn't anyone mentioned Kim at LikeTesla?


----------



## FogNoggin

TrevP said:


> Why hasn't anyone mentioned Kim at LikeTesla?


The OP did, at the top of this thread. LikeTesla has been real sparse on the videos lately. I can't blame her, it's tough to create quality content.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

FogNoggin said:


> The OP did, at the top of this thread. LikeTesla has been real sparse on the videos lately. I can't blame her, it's tough to create quality content.


She's pregnant and announced she was slowing down for now.


----------



## Lchamp

I have to fast-forward through some of the extreme fanboy stuff from Zack and Jesse. Otherwise, I seldom miss one of their posts.


----------



## Tucker

Lchamp said:


> I have to fast-forward through some of the extreme fanboy stuff from Zack and Jesse. Otherwise, I seldom miss one of their posts.


I really liked them early on...but they are just way to fan boyish for me. It was great before I got a tesla but now I'm like over it. Things change a little once you own one


----------



## gary in NY

Andy Slye, Matt Farrell, Gali Russell, 3rd Row, Raj, Ben, Rich, Tesla Daily, OLF, Dirty Tesla, Pure Tesla-but he hasn't posted in quite some time. I tend to like the ones well researched and presented. I still watch James Cooke, probably the first one I watched, next to Trev and Ken, back before I had a car, or even a reservation (12/25/2017). I will still watch NYK, Kim, and some of the others that pop up unless they are too click-baity - there are plenty of those. I didn't use anyone's referral code, because it didn't apply to the M3 at the time; that came later.

EDIT: I would also add MKBHD for his occasional Tesla content, and his professional, concise and no gimmicks presentations. Too many others overdo the gimmicks.


----------



## garsh

gary in NY said:


> I tend to like the ones well researched and presented.


Matthew Budraitis' channel - LivingTesla - is pretty good for this.
Try his Door Seal Testing video in particular - I loved all the data gathering & presenting he did for that one.


----------



## Grey Fox

-Now You Know (so what if they are Tesla Fan Boys - so are we as we post on Tesla Owners Online);
- Ride the Lighting (before you say, i know its a podcast and not technically a youtube channel sort of, but still have to mention);
- Like Tesla (love Kim and her "I can't be seen on camera but we know you are there" husband) (congrats on new baby coming);
- Hyperchange (love Galli and his astute financial analysis on Tesla and other companies);
- ThirdRowTesla (scored great Elon interview in the first freakin month of their channel - how awesome is that);
- Undecided with Matt Ferrell (at first not a fan but now I am);
- i1Telsa (Brian is great);
- Teslanomics (used to like Ben but little too ****y for me now);
- TeslaOwnersOnline (Although gentleman from Florida gets a little too preachy sometimes - sorry bro);
- Andy Slye (how can you not like Andy - seems like a great guy and always enjoy his videos;
- Marques Brownlee (not just Tesla but have to include him as Tesla coverage is always great);
- Tesla Daily (love podcast and now his YouTube channel); and
- Not TechForum (liked first week but gets old watching him rant in his car driving).


----------

